# Is Premiership football shown in Canada?



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey guys!

Its Stephen here and I'd just like to know if Live Premiership football is shown regularly in Canada. Is English football popular in Canada? I am hoping to fly out to Vancouver around November time and I need to be watching football while I'm there. 

Any useful advice is welcoming, thank you!!

Steve


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ChungyUK said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Its Stephen here and I'd just like to know if Live Premiership football is shown regularly in Canada. Is English football popular in Canada? I am hoping to fly out to Vancouver around November time and I need to be watching football while I'm there.
> 
> ...


Live Premiership is available in Canada and I've heard that there's more available here than there is in UK. For the best you will have to subscribe to Setanta for about $15 per month. Usually 3 live games on Saturday with 2-3 games live during the week. For example I am about to watch Newcastle vs Middlesborough on Monday afternoon here and on Wednesday it's Wigan vs Man.Utd. There are other channels that show soccer but not as frequently as Setanta. We also get the Champions League games that feature UK teams.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> Live Premiership is available in Canada and I've heard that there's more available here than there is in UK. For the best you will have to subscribe to Setanta for about $15 per month. Usually 3 live games on Saturday with 2-3 games live during the week. For example I am about to watch Newcastle vs Middlesborough on Monday afternoon here and on Wednesday it's Wigan vs Man.Utd. There are other channels that show soccer but not as frequently as Setanta. We also get the Champions League games that feature UK teams.


This is great news and I think I will take up this option by subscribing to Setanta once I'm over there. I am a HUGE Liverpool fan and it would break my heart not to see my beloved team.

Is there a website so I can have a look around at the prices etc? Or is it the same as the UK Setanta website?


----------



## bobby1111 (May 7, 2009)

Hi i moved to spain spain 3 years ago and like you missed my football. my wife was missing her soaps i was looking around on the web and found something call a vpn. It logs you in to an uk server so you can watch uk tv now i have BBc1,2,3,4 Itv1,2,3 channel 4 and 5 also around 25 other channels though the net so if my team are not on tv (spurs) i watch it on match of the day.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ChungyUK said:


> This is great news and I think I will take up this option by subscribing to Setanta once I'm over there. I am a HUGE Liverpool fan and it would break my heart not to see my beloved team.
> 
> Is there a website so I can have a look around at the prices etc? Or is it the same as the UK Setanta website?


Go to:- Setanta Sports Canada :: Soccer Channels, Cable & Satellite Providers: Live Soccer TV 
to get some idea of what's available to Canada. Don't know about the UK website but I pay $15 per month for the "channel" on cable.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks guys both sets of information is great. But do they show live football on TV and not on the Internet? I'm not bothered if that's the only option to watch football off the laptop but I would prefer to watch if off the TV.

Cheers


----------



## bobby1111 (May 7, 2009)

you can get a cable from you lap top to you tv the quilty of the vpn is very good the same as normal tv.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ChungyUK said:


> Thanks guys both sets of information is great. But do they show live football on TV and not on the Internet? I'm not bothered if that's the only option to watch football off the laptop but I would prefer to watch if off the TV.
> 
> Cheers


I agree the Internet is okay if that's all that's available, but I prefer it on the big screen TV which is how I watch it.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> I agree the Internet is okay if that's all that's available, but I prefer it on the big screen TV which is how I watch it.


Yeah so true.....u can't beat watchin live football coverage on a big size TV. OK I will look into it when the time comes. I will for sure get cable once I'm out there. What kinds of Cable Providers do they have? and what package do they have?

Do they show English TV show as well? if so, what kind of popular shows?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ChungyUK said:


> Yeah so true.....u can't beat watchin live football coverage on a big size TV. OK I will look into it when the time comes. I will for sure get cable once I'm out there. What kinds of Cable Providers do they have? and what package do they have?
> 
> Do they show English TV show as well? if so, what kind of popular shows?


I believe in Vancouver it's Shaw Cable that provides the service but someone will direct you when you get there. There is a variety of packages and again, someone or the cable company will give you the appropriate direction.


----------



## geosta (Nov 4, 2008)

*Join your fellow Reds*

There is also the option of joining up with intelligent, like-minded individuals who have a passion for the greatest football team in the world 

Check out the Vancouver LFC Supporters Club (can't post link because I'm not allowed but Google it) I've a mate who joins them for the games, I believe they congregate at a bar called 'GSport' (yeah I know shocking name but hey).

Enjoy Vancouver - YNWA


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

geosta said:


> There is also the option of joining up with intelligent, like-minded individuals who have a passion for the greatest football team in the world
> 
> Check out the Vancouver LFC Supporters Club (can't post link because I'm not allowed but Google it) I've a mate who joins them for the games, I believe they congregate at a bar called 'GSport' (yeah I know shocking name but hey).
> 
> Enjoy Vancouver - YNWA


Ok cheers!

So what is it a club or something? or is it a bar where Liverpool fans meet up to watch the footie matches?


----------



## geosta (Nov 4, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> Ok cheers!
> 
> So what is it a club or something? or is it a bar where Liverpool fans meet up to watch the footie matches?


Well its both. There is an official Supporters club which you can join up, depending on whether you feel the need/want. But GSport is a bar, where you can just go along and watch the games, it just happens to be where the Supporters club also hangs out to watch the game.

Either way, good luck with the move to Vanc, I'm sure you'll love it.


----------

